# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Games >  Trick or Treat

## Ax01

ok here's a new game since Halloween is right around the corner.

Post "Trick Or Treat" and the next poster will either post a trick or a treat for ya. the treat can be candy, a BP or herp equipment, a pizza, new shoes or whatever.

OR the next poster can post a trick. like something magical, an illusion, gag or whatever.

lemme demonstrate:

Poster 1: Trick or treat?!!

Poster 2: Trick!  


ok, now let's begin.


*TRICKORTREAT!!*

----------


## tttaylorrr

trick or treat!!!

----------


## Ax01

> trick or treat!!!


treat! u get a choco taco!




*TRICKORTREAT!

*

----------


## tttaylorrr

> *TRICKORTREAT!
> 
> *


YOU GET TRICKED!!!


can i go again?? next house...
*TRICKORTREAT!*

----------


## redshepherd

trick!



TRICK R TREAT

----------


## tttaylorrr

> TRICK R TREAT


you get A SPOOKY TREAT


*TRICKORTREAT!*

----------


## Ax01

> *TRICKORTREAT!*


u get some tricky choreography!






*HAPPY HALLOWEEN Y'ALL!

TRICKO'TREAT!


*

----------


## Ax01

bamp!

Trick or Treat!

----------

